# Getting sidetracked



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Still keeping an eye on the tanks for cycling - but got a little sidetracked last Tuesday by my little girl doing this :


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

she's still smiling though!!


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Soccer, gymnastics, kung fu or ????


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Dancing in the kitchen at home, actually !

She's miserable now though - she's got strep throat and her big brother has a double ear infection !

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------

